# Perky cypress



## Doodledee (Jul 9, 2019)

Have room with perky cypress .how do I refinish and make it lighter


----------



## Redux (Oct 27, 2018)

Peter the Painter painted a “peck” of pickled perky cypress, how many pecks of pickled perky cypress did Peter the Painter paint?

I think you meant pecky cypress, not perky..spell check gotcha on that one..


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

I get perky cypress when i get up in the morning sometimes.


----------

